
Ask HN: How do you decide whether to use a SPA or not? - Matachines
Assuming you can make the choice, how do you decide if you want a single-page application or a good ol&#x27; server rendered sprinkled with JavaScript one?<p>I&#x27;ve had an idea for a project I want to build for a while. It&#x27;s pretty CRUD-y but the resource the users have is a &quot;timer&quot;, so to speak. Basically, a runnable recipe that counts down with time and shows which ingredients to put in at which time.<p>Everything can be server-rendered except the actual timer, which is what makes the choice hard for me (I&#x27;m fairly inexperienced and only been forced to do SPAs at work).<p>Assuming I go server-renderd, what should I use for the JS such that the timers are just &quot;components&quot; that are easy to render but don&#x27;t take over the page like a full SPA would?<p>Thanks.
======
azeirah
> what should I use for the JS such that the timers are just "components" that
> are easy to render but don't take over the page like a full SPA would?

Bake your site with plain JS, perhaps throw in some jQuery sprinkles.

